# GT Zaskar Experts: Opinions and info please



## steve.ski (Feb 3, 2011)

So I'm getting back into riding after a really long hiatus. Being the packrat that I am, I kept my old Zaskar and have used it on camping trips, family bike rides etc. But no real hardcore riding.

Long story short: I bought this bike back in 1995 and started riding regularly. I had back surgery in 1992, and unfortunately the constant impact on my spine brought my sciatica back. Had surgery again in 1997, and spent the necessary time rehabbing. All good...

Fast forward to about 4-5 years ago and started riding the Zaskar again. Same ol situation, started my sciatic nerve problems again. So I'm bummed.

Fast forward again to a month ago. I pick up a suspension bike on the cheap and started riding with buddies. Seems to have remedied my back troubles to this point, but I'm easing into it.

So to my request for help/info: After looking into "vintage" Zaskars, I think my bike may be pretty desirable. I'm CERTAINLY no expert, but I know many of you are, so can you all perhaps pipe in on this bike?

Serial number is 06923037. Number 20 stamped on the left dropout. It has the made in USA sticker on the seat tube, and everything is for the most part stock. Photos follow.

Any hints on authenticating this bike? I have looked over this and other forums and it seems that everything points to a 1992 model made in Santa Ana. My buddy told me to never get rid of it...

One last thing, the "6061" is not stamped on the dropouts. I have read that this shows a USA made model, but I have also read that the early Zaskars from Santa Ana did not bear this mark. Thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

So, are you getting rid of it?


----------



## steve.ski (Feb 3, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> So, are you getting rid of it?


Not planning on it, since it's a great ride and perfect for jamming around the 'hood with my kids. I have way too many bikes as it is from BMX to Mountain to Vintage/Antiques so what's another one right?

I have others I'd sell before this one, put it that way...

Thanks for the reply....


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

It's real. I have a '92 also and mine ALSO lacks the 6061 stamp, AND also has the frame size stamped on the outside of the left dropout (rather than inside it which I think is where they usually are). Here is that drop out and my beat-to-hell GT QR skewer.


----------



## steve.ski (Feb 3, 2011)

Austin Dave said:


> It's real. I have a '92 also and mine ALSO lacks the 6061 stamp, AND also has the frame size stamped on the outside of the left dropout (rather than inside it which I think is where they usually are). Here is that drop out and my beat-to-hell GT QR skewer.
> View attachment 817092


Thanks for the reply and no offense but that IS one beat to hell skewer!

It's been pretty interesting reading the history of these early Zaskars. I also have an old 19" RTS-2 hanging in the rafters that I'd like to put together, just need a donor bike and some time to spend on it. 3 young kids can eat into the hobby time...

Cheers!


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

"Beat to hell" is so crass, tho. I like to call it "Craigslist mint-y" or "Ebay-NOS-with-shop-wear."


----------



## steve.ski (Feb 3, 2011)

Austin Dave said:


> "Beat to hell" is so crass, tho. I like to call it "Craigslist mint-y" or "Ebay-NOS-with-shop-wear."


Crass is good IMO...

I do like "craigslist mint" and based on some of my craigslist experiences, that is a very accurate term...


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

Stickers are available for that I believe. The auction is over but they re-list.

GT Zaskar Le Competition Series Decal Sticker Set of 9 Black White | eBay


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks to be a '91 or '92 to me with that rear brake that has some mid-'90s upgrades (fork, front der., crank).


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

that colour and decals would make it a 93 model year. Drivetrain from 94 and forks from 94/95


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

mik_git said:


> that colour and decals would make it a 93 model year. Drivetrain from 94 and forks from 94/95


"0692" in the serial number pegs production at June of 1992. The U-brake in back was a '91-'92 thing, dropped in '93.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

thats why I said model year, not year, as they didn't do purple in 92 and they had different decals. More than likely its an early frame for 93 or leftover 92 frame where they started stuff but hadn't gotten around to the new brakes. You know how they release next years model this year.


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah - I have a 20" '92 frame and the stickers are totally different.

That just makes it unique though. And easy to obtain replacement stickers for.


----------



## steve.ski (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I have seen the stickers on fleabay and am planning to pick up a set. Hate to take off the originals since they are still there, but they look pretty bad...


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Made in june 92.Sold as a 93.


----------



## smithjss (Apr 3, 2010)

mik_git said:


> that colour and decals would make it a 93 model year. Drivetrain from 94 and forks from 94/95


Agreed


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow! mine 20" is 06923029, eight bikes newer than that. Apparently the 29er market has killed the resale on these, at least here on CL.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

steve.ski said:


> I also have an old 19" RTS-2 hanging in the rafters that I'd like to put together, just need a donor bike and some time to spend on it.


I have a lot of RTS parts, let me know what you need


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Fred Smedley said:


> Wow! mine 20" is 06923029, eight bikes newer than that. Apparently the 29er market has killed the resale on these, at least here on CL.


Just in the 20" size. Not many can safely ride a 20 c-c Zaskar. Biggest size they made. That's the one that's been on craigs in Boise for about 10 months.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> Just in the 20" size. Not many can safely ride a 20 c-c Zaskar. Biggest size they made. That's the one that's been on craigs in Boise for about 10 months.


I'm 5'10.5" and I have two inches of standover with a 2.25-2.35 tire and 3D fork. .T he toptube length is just right. I think anybody who hits 6" would be a good fit. Plenty of room for a 650B conversion also. For a Al frame I thought it rode excellent, definitely liked it better climbing than a CAD 3.


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

Fred Smedley said:


> Wow! mine 20" is 06923029, eight bikes newer than that. Apparently the 29er market has killed the resale on these, at least here on CL.


That's lovely. I have an 06922999 in silver with '92 stickers. What are you asking for it? That should sell for $100-$150 easy.

I'm 6'0" (34 inseam) and prefer an 18" for trail riding - but a 20" for paved trails. It's a bit easier to throw around a smaller frame on the trails. Throw it on eBay if there are no local takers.


----------



## steve.ski (Feb 3, 2011)

Zoke2 said:


> I have a lot of RTS parts, let me know what you need


THanks Zoke, I may take you up on that. I need to build a list of parts needed and start the search.


----------



## steve.ski (Feb 3, 2011)

Groundoggy said:


> That's lovely. I have an 06922999 in silver with '92 stickers. What are you asking for it? That should sell for $100-$150 easy.
> 
> I'm 6'0" (34 inseam) and prefer an 18" for trail riding - but a 20" for paved trails. It's a bit easier to throw around a smaller frame on the trails. Throw it on eBay if there are no local takers.


6'4" here, and the 20 works fine for me. That's a sweet frame, and agree that it would well easily on fleabay...


----------



## tarek (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I managed to find a size M 2007 Zaskar Team frame, but am really unsure if it is the right size for me. I am 6 foot (feet?), and used to riding single-speed and road bikes with 55 to 56cm top tubes, and 100 to 110mm stems. I have tried to look for a geometry chart for the frame, but have not been too successful as I am not familiar with GT history nor differences with model years.

I had planned to build it up in 1x9 or 1x10 guise with a rigid fork to ride in not too demanding environment.

Any info or opinions are much appreciated.

Thank you,

tarek


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

history wise, 2001ish is when they stopped making zaskars in the USA, so nobody really likes talking about them after then  And since this is the VRC forums nobody really likes talking about anything after '97.
Maybe try:
http://forums.mtbr.com/gt/official-zaskar-xizang-thread-491359.html

But with the newer frames, i'm 5-9 and ride a medium and could have maybe gone a bit bigger


----------



## tarek (Oct 8, 2013)

Ah, okay!

Thanks, man!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

mik_git said:


> history wise, 2001ish is when they stopped making zaskars in the USA, so nobody really likes talking about them after then  And since this is the VRC forums nobody really likes talking about anything after '90.
> Maybe try:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/gt/official-zaskar-xizang-thread-491359.html
> 
> But with the newer frames, i'm 5-9 and ride a medium and could have maybe gone a bit bigger


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Lol


----------

